# problems with 2.8



## 03passatsedan (May 14, 2012)

some times when i start engine, the abs light goes on along with asl or esp light. I haven't checked the computer yet, but have in past and it says one thing is wrong, but says something else when i do it again.


----------



## koidragon1980 (Jul 8, 2011)

03passatsedan said:


> some times when i start engine, the abs light goes on along with asl or esp light. I haven't checked the computer yet, but have in past and it says one thing is wrong, but says something else when i do it again.


probably a bad abs module. you can either have it rebuilt or get a new one.

also check your speed sensors near the brake calipers. sometimes if those get dirty or knocked loose, they will trigger the abs/epc lights.


----------



## paul99 (Oct 1, 2000)

best is to get scanned ABS section with VAGCOM the error code most likely registered there.. before you start replacing parts


----------

